# Siesta Key (Sarasota) July 23-29... looking for rides



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll be on vacation - Siesta Key - that week... Would love to hook up with a group or get some advice on areas to avoid, good routes, etc.

Thanks!
- Mark


----------

